# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Кто-то  заработал в сети ?

## AttisyWoodoli

Всем добрый день !! 

Вероятно я не в тему тут, но больно уж интересует вопрос, где можно заработать  в интернет ? 

Пробывала  море  различных вариантов, таких как клики, Nocs, регистрации, да к сожалению  заработала всего несколько y.e. 

Вот и хотелось узнать,  может кто научит девушку уму разуму - разместит несколько  линков на хорошие  проекты. Единственно , плиз, никаких   МЛМ и волшебных кошельков.

----------


## Cygnus

> Всем добрый день !! 
> 
> Вероятно я не в тему тут, но больно уж интересует вопрос, где можно заработать  в интернет ? 
> 
> Пробывала  море  различных вариантов, таких как клики, Nocs, регистрации, да к сожалению  заработала всего несколько y.e. 
> 
> Вот и хотелось узнать,  может кто научит девушку уму разуму - разместит несколько  линков на хорошие  проекты. Единственно , плиз, никаких   МЛМ и волшебных кошельков.


Ты явно не в тему  :)

Но дам совет:
Выучи одно направление в ИТ и ты найдешь в сети работу
Если ты уже умеешь что то делать ( программить, верстать, администрировать и т.д) то можешь попробывать свои силы на таких сайтах как -
www.free-lance.ru
http://forum.freelance.ru/

----------


## vip.life

всего чючють зароботал .... кликами .. тупняки )) трата времени ... )

----------


## vip.life

кстати а вот форексом друг работает !

----------


## vip.life

и успешною. только там для старта баксов 200 надо... )

----------


## Виктор Ротанов

Я знаю два способа, первый без затрат: посредничество на free-lance.ru и подобных сайтах, то есть берешь выигрываешь лот а потом или в инете или в реале ищешь кто сделает дешевле:-) в результате портфолио (если пишешь сайты к примеру.. точнее служишь посредником в этом направлении) растет и заказов все больше и больше, самое сложное сорвать первый заказ...

Второй способ торговля на аукционе eBay.com почитать про этот вид бизнеса можно здесь forum-ebay.com. Чтобы поначалу было не так страшно можно пользоваться посредником для проведения покупок и продаж на аукционе например www.westernbid.com.
Можно покупать например цифровики.... фотик который здесь стоит около 500уе с аукциона вместе с доставкой будет стоить 100..120уе.
Можно продавать, причем что угодно... например поделки наших умельцев или старые совковые монеты или какие нить медали которые продают на барахолке... короче выгодное это дело сам уже три года покупаю продаю в месяц в зависимости от моей активности от 500 до 3000..4000уе зарабатываю.

----------


## репин

мне пишите я посоветую

----------


## SMARTER

> мне пишите я посоветую


Ага сделает вас такими как мой аватар:)

П.С. is joke

----------


## SMARTER

Я то тоже непротив заработка в инете НО ИМЕННО КАК И ГДЕ ЕТО МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬИ?

----------


## SMARTER

> Я знаю два способа, первый без затрат: посредничество на free-lance.ru и подобных сайтах, то есть берешь выигрываешь лот а потом или в инете или в реале ищешь кто сделает дешевле:-) в результате портфолио (если пишешь сайты к примеру.. точнее служишь посредником в этом направлении) растет и заказов все больше и больше, самое сложное сорвать первый заказ...
> 
> Второй способ торговля на аукционе eBay.com почитать про этот вид бизнеса можно здесь forum-ebay.com. Чтобы поначалу было не так страшно можно пользоваться посредником для проведения покупок и продаж на аукционе например www.westernbid.com.
> Можно покупать например цифровики.... фотик который здесь стоит около 500уе с аукциона вместе с доставкой будет стоить 100..120уе.
> Можно продавать, причем что угодно... например поделки наших умельцев или старые совковые монеты или какие нить медали которые продают на барахолке... короче выгодное это дело сам уже три года покупаю продаю в месяц в зависимости от моей активности от 500 до 3000..4000уе зарабатываю.


Молодец, отлично. Только у тебя наверное уже очень-очень много денег. Ты хотя бы успеваешь их тратить?:) :) :)

----------


## rolecs

Я сейчас зарабатыю на depositfiles.com, причем не плохо)) Всего что нужно это залить файл и чтобы твой файл качали, за каждую 1000 скачку тебе начисляют деньги. Ещё работает система рефералов. Кого заинтересовало и он будет работать вот, читайте и регистрируйтесь, и вперед))

----------


## Astafer

> Я сейчас зарабатыю на depositfiles.com, причем не плохо))


Лучше бы написать сколько, чтобы люди зря не "таскались" по сайтам, а сразу видели, стоит туда "волочиться" или нет...

----------


## mitrich1980

Адсенс, умакс - вариантов на самом деле много! Прочти умаксфорум для начала!

----------


## vikuska29

а здесь за опросы деньги дают! http://fiftry.net/?ref=439503
здесь много работы и форумы и соц сети,если активный пользователь,то и 50 баксов в день http://forumok.com/p/fabb0888/
это для ленивых клики и подписки   http://vprka.com/?ref=113494664

так как на каждом сайте свой  объем работы,то лучше работать в нескольких,удачи всем!

----------

